# Art/Object Issues > Space Preparation >  Preparator

## Stew Henderson

Hello All,
We are opening a new wing on our museum next year and I am looking for a new way to present our labels. We usually print our text and then adhere that to a mat board then attach to the wall. Can anybody recommend a good resource or catalog?
Thank you.
Stew Henderson
Colby College Museum of Art

----------

